# Newbies looking for pet mice



## Kirstin1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello! I am looking for mice to keep as pets. I used to breed siamese and burmese gerbils in the past and most recently had a Russian Dwarf hamster who sadly died of old age last week. I am based in High Wycombe and would preferably like to find two friendly female satin coated mice as locally as possible!


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiya Kirstin - welcome and good luck with your search. I have trouble locating mice too but I am lucky enough to have 3 does already. And, as of last week, I have adopted 2 chinese hamsters. Parsley and Dill (those of a certain age will now get nostalgic about a certain lion and dog)


----------



## Kirstin1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, I had a Chinese hamster once too called Hamish. I was sold him as a male and called him Hamish throughout his life, but a few years after he died (I was only about 10 when I had him) I realised actually he was a girl when I saw some actual male Chinese hamsters and realised how obvious the difference is! Poor Hamish.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL to be honest i have my suspicions that Dill may be Dilys cos Parsley basically has to drag 'his' around yet Dill doesn't seem to be endowed with anything other than a bad attitude


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, i hope you find some mice soon, i keep gerbils and hamsters too so it's good to have another hammy and gerbil person here!


----------

